# Varmint rifle pics



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Lets see some of those coyote killers!


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a pic of a few of the firearms I'll take coyote hunting


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are awesome rifles! Is the bolt gun a Remington tactical in 308? and I will post pics of my coyote killer in awhile I have yet to take its picture haha Mine is an AR as well. What kind of AR is yours?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

This is my .22-250 Weatherby with a Leupold scope with the Long Range Duplex that I painted up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

This is my DPMS Bull 20 AR-15 with a Swift 4.5-14x44 scope. It shoots half inch groups at a hundred yards all day long.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Couple pics I took of my gun today. Savage Model 12 fv in 22-250 with a 2lb trigger, Harris bi-pod, and a leupold variex III 6.5-20x50.

Not a pretty gun and no way will I ever buy a heavy barrel for a calling gun again -EVER-. But we go way back and she's got character.

The scribbling you see on the left butt stock is the trajectory map and on the right is the fox/coyote confirmed kill tally.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

The way I see it, heavy barrels build strengh, character, and are accurate to boot. :lol: wouldnt trade mine for the world. I like the idea of keeping tabs haha I've done the same with mine, except my sheet is in my room. As of now there are three confirmed coyote kills, being that I only got the thing last year. I've yet to call one into range though! The coyotes I shot were all in fields when I was driving around.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've got the same Bloodyb. heavy beast but she shoots like a ball of fire.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jk3hunter said:


> The way I see it, heavy barrels build strengh, character, and are accurate to boot. :lol: wouldnt trade mine for the world. I like the idea of keeping tabs haha I've done the same with mine, except my sheet is in my room. As of now there are three confirmed coyote kills, being that I only got the thing last year. I've yet to call one into range though! The coyotes I shot were all in fields when I was driving around.


Spoken like someone that hasnt had to hump to many coyotes back to the truck with a heavy gun in tow. :wink:

With the human element involved and shooting in field conditions, there is no accuracy benefit to a heavy barrel vs a sporter, all else being equal.

Now for competition, under more ideal conditions/positions, heavy barrels have more merit. But not for hunting. Heavy barrels have less oscilation character (although 99.9% of guys in ANY shooting condition dont shoot well enough to take advantage of this fact), heavy barrels take longer to heat up (handy for long string competition shooting), and heavy guns are simply harder to move (reduces human factor of flinching, etc....but you shouldnt be flinching anyway :wink: ). From a practicality standpoint, there is no difference in inherent accuracy between the two.

My light barreled rifle is every bit as accurate as my heavy.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

You can shoot way more in a small amount of time with a heavy barrel. And the amount I shoot, its way more convenient because I dont have to deal with the hassle of letting a thin barrel cool. Thats just me though. And about the comment about not having to lug a bull gun around, that's all I've ever owned besides my deer rifle. I'm plent used to it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll have to agree with you BBJ. You don't need to have a heavy barrel to shoot a coyote. There is zero benifit. That being said i use a heavy barrel, but it's has to do more about why. Which i won't get into here. I have shot a lot of coyotes with a light barreled 243 and I wish i had never sold it, that Sako would shoot.

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I completely agree with the both of you. Light barrels for the one shot kills are all you need. No accuracy difference. The reason I went with the heavy barrel is so I could spend days out in the prairie dog towns of western north dakota as well as shoot some coyotes.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"That being said i use a heavy barrel, but it's has to do more about why."

xdeano, do you even know why you carry a heavy freakin rifle for miles in the blistering heat, and freezing cold?

007, do you even bring that AR outside? Doesn't look like you could get out the door with that thing!!! We are not allowed to use that kind of tech here, or I am sure a ton of the kids would have them "tricked out". How much does it weigh?

jk3hunter, post up a few pix of those 1/2" 100yd groups. I had a Sweet 16 that would shoot 50gr V-max pretty well, kinda miss that one.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

HA HA HA 26 inch heavy barrels are really nice on paper but i have to agree with a couple of you lighter is better when you gotta drag a pair with snow shoes. its a toss up but i would lean towards lighter


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

There you go Savage260, you not believe me or what? haha


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

No, those are about the same size groups my Sweet 16 was shooting, when I shot 3 shot groups. They tended to open up a bit more at 5 shot groups, but then again, I am not a very good shooter. All the DPMS rifles I have had shot very well except the 5.56 Sportical. I couldn't get that one to group with any ammo I tried. The Sweet 16, AP4, and my LR-260 seem to do quite well.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Probly my biggest hang up on the heavy barrel is lack of manuverability. Good luck on those running shots. Specialy the close ones.
Free hand shooting? HA yeah right.....

I hit one of the yotes today on the run at 300 (I never hit them on the run with that tank). Deep snow so he wasn't fast and I was able to shoot off the bi-pod. Thought about buying a lottery ticket afterwords but decided not to push my luck.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Savage 260 i havent shot at paper in awhile because it is winter here in good ole Nodak. It does shoot .5 to .75 5 shot groups though, you were correct they do open up a tad. Its nice having a bull barrel as small as a 20 inch or 16 because of the maneuverability compared to a 24 or 26 inch bull gun. Just my two cents haha


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

jK3, The black rifle is a Remington 700 sps tactical in 308. Ar is a Rock River lower, and upper is a Yankee Hill upper with a free floated 20 inch H Bar barrel. With the night vision I could only see out to 30 yards or so i ditched it. But it was fun to shoot while it was there 

Savage, it's heavy, I'd say better part of 15 lbs, I've added a different stock and removed the nightvision so that helps. It's still lighter then the Springfield SOCOM II with optics, light, laser I have.

Thurdy, I like the custom came on the rifle


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> "That being said i use a heavy barrel, but it's has to do more about why."
> 
> xdeano, do you even know why you carry a heavy freakin rifle for miles in the blistering heat, and freezing cold?


I honestly don't know why? But I have one reason for carrying a heavy barrel it's because of the harmonics on the barrel when i put 20oz on the muzzle. If it were a light barrel it would mess with my harmonics more than i'd like it to. More sag. 

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Varmint hunter how do you like that remington tactical? I was looking at getting one in the future does it shoot well?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

If you like the heavy barrel rifles, as I do, and like to hunt along with making as small a groups as you can with that same rifle, go for it. Don't worry about what others think of your rig, if it's what you like best that is all that matters. If you can't handle carrying a heavier gun or just don't like it you know what your options are. I decide which one to take by which one I want to shoot that day. It may be I haven't shot it in a while or a new load I want to try. If you want to carry a 25 lb. bench gun to a stand and it brings a smile to your face, what more can you ask.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is my Ruger M77 Hawkeye in 22-250, Nikon Buckmaster scope. Nice and light, havent got to shoot it over 70 yards yet but its grouping great there.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Savage260 said:


> No, those are about the same size groups my Sweet 16 was shooting, when I shot 3 shot groups. They tended to open up a bit more at 5 shot groups, but then again, I am not a very good shooter. All the DPMS rifles I have had shot very well except the 5.56 Sportical. I couldn't get that one to group with any ammo I tried. The Sweet 16, AP4, and my LR-260 seem to do quite well.


You are not a very good shooter??????? I think that I would have to argue that one a little!!!!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

How would you know? The only times I have been out with you I never fired a shot! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I am ok from a bench in no wind, and nice conditions at 100, but other than that I would say I am average at BEST!!!


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Longshot said:


> If you like the heavy barrel rifles, as I do, and like to hunt along with making as small a groups as you can with that same rifle, go for it. Don't worry about what others think of your rig, if it's what you like best that is all that matters. If you can't handle carrying a heavier gun or just don't like it you know what your options are. I decide which one to take by which one I want to shoot that day. It may be I haven't shot it in a while or a new load I want to try. If you want to carry a 25 lb. bench gun to a stand and it brings a smile to your face, what more can you ask.


Excellent point man. My bull gun is only around twelve pounds but still haha I couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

JK3, It's a great rifle other then the hogue stock comes into contact with the barrel when shooting off the bipod. A new stock is on order ASAP. Haven't spent any real range time with it, just got it where I'd kill something if I shot at it, not dialed in to sub MOA groups. Been to damn cold to spend a lot of time at the range, plus I work in a body shop and the snow means ice, which in turn creates fender benders. So the more snow we get, the more time I spend at the shop


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

007 I have heard that complaint before about the hogue stock. which stock are you getting? And please report back to this post about your shooting I'm very curious how that rifle shoots. It looks sweet and the small bull barrel is really cool.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

savage260 true haven't seen ya shoot but you have showed me your groups on paper!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's because he punches holes in the paper before he puts in up. 

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just bum a few bullets of each size and weight off people and push em through the target paper, then post em on the internet telling people how good I am. xdeano caught me at it one time :eyeroll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

owwwwww said:


> Here is my Ruger M77 Hawkeye in 22-250, Nikon Buckmaster scope. Nice and light, havent got to shoot it over 70 yards yet but its grouping great there.[/.quote]
> 
> How much did the scope cost and how well do you like it?
> I have a m77 2, has the synthetic with stainless barrel in .204. I got the gun I wanted then spent what I had left on the scope knowing I could easily upgrade on a scope at a later time when I would have more money. Well, I had enough left over to get a bsa huntsman and I'm 100% positive that it will get replaced before next season. It works but it is gunna have to go becuase my theory is a gun cannot be any more accurate than the scope.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Its an ok scope, its a 3x9 with bdc. Think I paid $219 from cabelas. Its all I could afford. No complaints.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've also got a Ruger M77 MK2 .223 that has a 4.5-14 Nikon on it. It has been a GREAT rifle, I've shot it since I was 15, and almost 10 years later I'm still happy with it, great prairie dog rifle.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

One thing I have noticed is that when it is really cold it is really tough to change the magnification of the scope, is it just the scope or are most scopes this way? Sorry this is my first scoped gun.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

The cold probably makes it a little harder to turn the dial. Is it like really hard to turn? If it is then it may be the scope, because it shoulden't be that hard. I'll put mine outside for a few hours and see if it is hard to turn when I get back home from work.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's some critter gitters, stuff I built in my spare time:


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

King Canada those are beutiful rifles! what are they exactly?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Never ask a custom rifle builder "what is it" unless you're prepaired to read a novel :lol: It's a very beautiful and efficiant predator/varmint killer is what it is


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

are those just sunshades on the scopes inthe first two pics


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Power-tuned SamYang 909 .45caliber air rifle.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Never ask a custom rifle builder "what is it" unless you're prepaired to read a novel :lol: It's a very beautiful and efficiant predator/varmint killer is what it is


That is entirely my fault and I apologize! :lol:


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Butcher 45 is that looks like a wolf you got there! and how far will that air rifle shoot accurately? It must have some killing power haha


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

jk3hunter said:


> Butcher 45 is that looks like a wolf you got there! and how far will that air rifle shoot accurately? It must have some killing power haha


LOL it's a coyote for sure. Probably about a 2yr old female judging from the immaculate teeth.

Are you asking "hunting" accuracy, or "rangefinder/ballistic calculator" accuracy? A friend has shot MOA [email protected] with his...I stick to 50 yards where I can easily achieve 3-4 shot, .7-.9inch center to center groups. I won't take a shot on an animal past 50-60 yards unless maybe I have a bunch of time to sit and meditate over it.....fat chance of that hehehe.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats a first, and a pretty sweet badge to wear on your shoulder to be able to say you killed a coyote with an air rifle. Should make some of the guys on here who are toting highpowers and not killing $hit feel pretty small :lol:


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Buther that is one of the most interesting things I've seen on this post. What were your reasons for the air rifle?


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Thats a first, and a pretty sweet badge to wear on your shoulder to be able to say you killed a coyote with an air rifle. Should make some of the guys on here who are toting highpowers and not killing $hit feel pretty small :lol:


Thanks for the kind words. I spotted her across a clearcut at about 150yards or so a minute or so after I blew on the call, and allowed her to come in to within 15 yards for the shot. I am sure I posted the whole story on here if you search my posts.



jk3hunter said:


> Buther that is one of the most interesting things I've seen on this post. What were your reasons for the air rifle?


The name's "Butcher" hehehe.

Several reasons.

Long-range hunting doesn't appeal to me...takes to much of the hunt away. Plus I hunt rain forest more often than not, so shot opportunities tend to be at short range anyway. Bigbore airguns are easier to shoot accurately than archery or handguns, I can afford to practice A LOT with the softer lead ammo I hunt with (750 shots of .45 shipped to my door for $90 with no special shipping standards applied), and the propellant is free. No need for powder, primer, shells, or reloading equipment. The American Way: Independence!

Plus everyone and their grandmother isn't already doing it LOL! It's fun getting in on the ground floor as the hobby of bigbore airguns soars in popularity.

For more info, search "Butcher45 SamYang 909" and you'll find a lot. Or you could read the digital version of my article "Airgunning Predators" published in the Fall 09 issue of Predator Hunting.

http://www.krausebooks.com/product/Pred ... =TRART5585

Scroll down for a 600page report on the terminal ability of my air rifle at 25meters, shooting a 260grain SWC with a .36 or so meplat.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hows the air gun buck wind? :wink:


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Hows the air gun buck wind? :wink:


LOL well the double air tubes will catch a strong wind like a kite. Fortunately that is rarely a problem where I hunt. For windy areas the single airtube version may be a better choice (though it isn't as versatile as the 2tube version).


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

My bad on the typo Butcher! and where exactly do you hunt please inform me! Also why is it free propellant is it not CO2? And lastly if you like close range why not go with a shotgun? haha strictly curiousity speaking. For me its more of a challange with long range shots. I enjoy all of the quick calculations that have to be made.


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

jk3hunter said:


> My bad on the typo Butcher! and where exactly do you hunt please inform me! Also why is it free propellant is it not CO2? And lastly if you like close range why not go with a shotgun? haha strictly curiousity speaking. For me its more of a challange with long range shots. I enjoy all of the quick calculations that have to be made.


I hunt predators on the wet side of Oregon. Bobcat stands like this are common, and this is just the "second growth" thick stuff. Get deep in the Siuslaw National Forrest and we are talking thick, THICK cover.

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... ods005.jpg

The propellant is the air we breathe, not co2. So far air is free, but I hear Obama wants to tax it hehehe.

Why not a shotgun? I pay $30 per 250shots/$90 per 750 shots of .45Colt shipped to my door. When I get into casting my own boolits, cost of ammo will be DIRT cheap. How much does 250/750 shotgun shells cost? I enjoy plinking at longer ranges as well, and can ring 6inch steel plates well out past 100yards no problem. I'd use a shotgun if I were after waterfowl....other than that, a shotgun just isn't my style.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice my man. That is really cool and the savings are well justified!


----------

